
Ask HN: What bank are you using if you are running a small SAAS startup? - spotlmnop
We are getting incurred ridiculous wire and account analysis fees from Silicon Valley Bank (SVB).
======
foobarbazetc
Chase. SVB doesn’t want startups anymore since they jacked up the rates and
removed the startup plans.

~~~
spotlmnop
Thank you. Chase does have good options.

------
kull
Chase

